# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  شرفة ورد

## بوكوثر

شرفة ورد 
من اصدا راة النا دي الادبي في الحساء 

الشاعر 
جا سم محمدالعساكر 

مولده 
من مواليدالاحساء قرية الجفر جنوب شرق الهفوف 
الاهداء 
الى طفلي 
الراحل 
(محمد)
وحدي على ارصفة بيتي المحروم من خطواته
وحده حين هبت رياح الخريف واقتطفته من \قلبي
لم تكن الا لتزرعه شجرة وجع في ذا كرتي 00وكم هي المسافة الفا صلة ما بين القلب الى الذا كره 


ايها القارىء
ايها القارىء ما جئت اليك
كي أغني هائما في لغتي
انما ذبت هوى بين يديك
كي تراني عا ريا في رقتي
فادخرني مثلما شئت لديك
واحفظ العطر الذي في رئتي
مقلتاي انسكبت في مقلتيك
نظرة في نظرة في نظرة
فاذا جف التلاقي لا عليك
ستراني من نحوا حي (شرفتي 



عيناك تلك تزورني

ذكراك تحضن خافقي وتطير في دنيا الامل
من أين جاءت يا ترى عن غرفتي تطوي الكسل
لتحط فوق شراشفي وجها غريقا في خجل
عيناك تلك تزورني ام جرتان من العسل 
هل للسرير قوائم غيرالعواطف والقبل
يا أنت كل عواطفي لك لا تريد بك البد ل
ورغيف شوقي نا ضج بك يا مناي قد اكتمل


تجئين مثل اخضرارالربيع

وعودك شاخت على اضلعي
تتوق الى اللحظة الانصع
هبيني تنا سيت عصف الجراح
واشتد من لفحها الموجع
واشرعت بابا الى فرحتي 
وغنيت رغما على أدمعي
فهل يملك البحر اموا جه
وينجو الغريق بلا أذرع
خذيني الى الحقل عمر خصيب 
تبرأ من أمسه البلقع
تنا ثرة في صدره حفنة
من الشوق 00للآن لم تجمع
انا الطفل ذاك الذي لم يزل
أسير الامو مة والمر ضع
وحيدا تشردني العا صفات
وغيم الطفولة لم يقشع
ولا حضن غير القصيد الذي
يرتب فوضى الأماني معي
ذكرتك فانساب موج الدما ء
حنينا بخا فقي المولع
وفزت طيور الخيال الى
سماء من الشغف الممتع
كأن التولع في غرفتي 
طلا ء با نحا ئها الاربع
وان الحنين الى أمسنا
فؤاد يشا طرني مضجعي
تبرج شط الهوى في دمي 
فوجه الشعور بلا برقع 
أحن الى همسة يعتلي 
صداها وير تد في مسمعي 
تبر عم نبت القصيد ة في 
دفاتر مستلهم مبدع
هياما تجر القوافي الى 
ربيع من الالق الممرع
فتنموا السنابل في مقطع
وتزهو الخما ئل في مقطع
تذكرة اذ جئت في لهفتي
الى حقل أحلا منا الممرع 
ومن جا نب النهر مر الضحى
أميرا على هو دج مسرع
ومن خلف تل المنى أشرقت 
عيونك ترسم لي مصرعي
تجيئين مثل اخضرار الربيع
يصلي على ساعد المنبع
فلم حطم الوقت معزوفتي 
وغصن الصبا بة لم يينع

أسأتواصل معكم احبابي عن قريب اسئلوا الله لي العا فيه 

خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
بو كوثر

----------


## بوكوثر

متى تعو دين ؟؟
 بريدك العطر يجفوني فأختنق
                             مثل الفراشات لا زهر ولا عبق
أمشي وأنزف أحلاما  وأخيلة
                            على شوا طىء شعركله قلق
تفور بالهذيان  المر  محبرتي
                           وتنفث السم من أحشا ئها الورق
هي الموا عيد أحلام ممزقة
                          قد أرقتني الى ان مسها الارق
متى تعو دين ان الصمت مقبرة
                        بها توسد من ها موا ومن عشقوا ؟؟
أتيت مرآة أشواقي ففا جئني 
                      جفن عليه بحور اليأس تصطفق
من ذا يعيد الى وجهي ملا محه
                     من بعد ما أعشبت في وجهي الطرق
لا زهو للشجر الممتد في أفقي 
                          الى السما وات بالغيمات يعتنق
ولا الشوا طىء تغريها  مغا زلتي 
                         ولا النوا رس تدعوني      فأنطلق
جفت أزا هير هذا الحقل وارتحلت
                          أنها ره وأنا في مهجتي   رمق 
سنلتقي عبر آفا ق المنى  صورا 
                           من الخيال اذا أزمعت نفترق
يفوح عطر ليالينا على شفة
                         للبوح يحضنه  في أفقه  أفق
قومي فهذي شموع الشوق ساهرة
                       فيليلة العيد  نفنيها ونحترق 
----------------------------
أقول مسائك أحلى 

         على مهله يزحف الليل 
        يعلو على دبكة الرقص
         يلقي على الطا ولات السكون 
        ومر بي البرد
         في خطوة النا دل المستلذ بذرع المكان
        وروحي ترف على ال(بست)
         مثل جناح القطا 
             وتداعب
        جفن الضياء المعرش وسط القنا ديل حولي
        مضمخة بالعبير
          وثمة فا تنة في الجوار
       ينا غم ايقاع ضحكتها الذهبية
          وقع الملا عق فوق الصحون
       وقلبي على مقعد الشوق 
          ينسج صوت المغني 
      ويتبع خيط الاغني التي سافرت في الشجون
           ورنت خطاك على معدن الروح
           تعزف بين الدماء اللحون
         وحيث اشتعلت غناء
          تميل عليك الجهات
          وتنتفض الها جعات من النبضات
       اللواتي احترفن الجنون
         رقصت رقصت
      واوقفني فوق ساق الفنون
           وغمزة رمشك تفتق رتق الفؤاد الذي خيطته الحياة
   ثلا ثين  جرحا 0اذا لم تخني الظنون
      وسال المصفى من الشهد فوق الشفاه
        لغرقني في المصب الحنون
          وقااااااااااااااااااامتك السكرية
        حين احتضنتك 0
          كانت تذوب بلمس الاصابع 
           حتى اسقرت بكأس الفتون
         رويدا رويدا 
                وينكشف البحر في جسمك الغض
        عن مو جتين على سا حل الصدر
          قد ها متا في المجون
          أقول 
                 مساؤك أحلى 
      فيبتسم الاقحوان المثير على وجنتيك
        وتضحك لي سو سنات العيو ن
                 وفستا نك الفستقي 
         تعلق مني بكل الشرا يين حتى أعالي المتون
          ووحدي سهرت 
     أراقب كيف تنا ثر عقد النجوم على را حتيك ؟؟
             فشف بي الوجد حتى البهاء 
           وحتى اشتعالالقصيدة 
                    حتى المنون

----------


## MOONY

رائع عزيزي
أشكر لك هذا الطرح الرائع
تحياتي

----------

